# Adult Swim to Begin at 9:00 p.m. Starting in 2011



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

> As the upfront season approaches, Adult Swim is prepping a new opportunity for advertisers, with plans to further expand its programming lineup deeper into prime time. Beginning January 2011, Turner Broadcasting System?s late-night animation property (on Cartoon Network) will make another incursion into TV?s most competitive daypart, pushing its starting time up one hour to 9 p.m.
> 
> After having shifted its nightly launch time from 11 p.m. to 10 p.m. in January 2009, the network that introduced such fractured franchises as Robot Chicken, Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law and Aqua Teen Hunger Force is looking to extend its reach into the highly competitive second hour of prime. In so doing, Adult Swim is positioning itself to pursue a much broader swath of advertisers, although buyers caution that the network will be in for something of a high-wire act if it?s to balance the content restrictions of the earlier hour with the signature lunacy that informs its brand.
> 
> ...





Since this is about [adult swim] and not anime I will post it here.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 17, 2010)

FMA: Brotherhood?!!!!


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> FMA: Brotherhood?!!!!


*Motorpsycho* - _Heavy Metal Fruit_
Dub discussion thread


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice. Adult Swim really should just get it's own network though. But that's probably impossible with the content restrictions though.


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh awesome   I hope for more anime mostly though since it's kind of the best thing, especially since Toonami is gone and now they can run it slightly less edited than in the day time.  

Will likely start watching again soon, this is how I discovered Inuyasha and Death Note.  I hope they will dub and show the new half of Inuyasha.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool. I'll get it at 7:00 then. 

(I get the cable channels two hours earlier in my state.)


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2010)

Hopefully it add some newer, good shows to the lineup.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy, haven't watched Adult Swim since they lost Futurama though.

Is Tim & Eric Awesome Show: Good Job! still on?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

that is good


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Crazy, haven't watched Adult Swim since they lost Futurama though.
> 
> Is Tim & Eric Awesome Show: Good Job! still on?



I don't think it is. Then again, I haven't been watching AS either.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Feb 17, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Is Tim & Eric Awesome Show: Good Job! still on?



a new season is coming soon. 
_Season cinco,_ can't wait.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to watch it when it had good anime. Haven't watched it in a long time.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, Anime is teh suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

So maybe in a year from now I'll get to watch something earlier?

Ok????????????


----------



## Roy (Feb 18, 2010)

I should have cable by then.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

Sweet I'll be looking forward to this.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :]


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome, they better grab good animes nad put them in Adult Swim so they're uncensored and better.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

BRING BACK TOONAMI YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2010)

I have not watched Adult Swim in forever. Mainly because they lost the majority of their good series.

I'll probably watch FMA: Brotherhood though.


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

You could watch FMA on Hulu already.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I have not watched Adult Swim in forever. Mainly because they lost the majority of their good series.
> 
> I'll probably watch FMA: Brotherhood though.



Besides losing some anime, most of their comedic shows are great.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2010)

The Boondocks is the only thing I've really watched recently, and season 2 ended a while ago. Thankfully season 3 will start soon.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2010)

it also got the new inuyasha anime and it starts in september or so i think.  fma: brotherhood anime and the new season of boondocks starts soon so i think it will start seeing it again. they should start putting it earlier sooner then next year.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Besides losing some anime, most of their comedic shows are great.



Actually, most of their comedic shows were complete abominations of anything that can be called entertainment.

But that's just most.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Actually, most of their comedic shows were complete abominations of anything that can be called entertainment.
> 
> But that's just most.



I got to agree with this guy.

Boondocks and Robot Chicken are their only real funny original shows.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

Plat, you're forgetting about Venture Brothers! Hottest damn show on there. 
And Futurama but that isn't AS original. Boondocks is the hot shit too, I love Riley.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Actually, most of their comedic shows were complete abominations of anything that can be called entertainment.
> 
> But that's just most.



I concur most of the bullshit that they air, are complete abominations that should be burned from the existence of all of humanity and that is good in the world.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

Futurama is no longer on Adult Swim.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd rather they just bring back Saturday night Toonami than run their comedy shows. I don't watch TV much anymore anyway, but I'm glad they're giving the people FMA and more Boondocks 'cause they're just necessities.

I might see how the dub version is of FMA when the original is completed since it's so good. I'd love to not have to look down and read and actually watch everything that's going on, but only if it doesn't have Naruto-type dubs. -_- Which for the most part I don't expect 'cause I thought at least Ed and Al's voices were good in the first FMA.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Feb 19, 2010)

what time did it start before? it was always on around 7:00 Pm around here. before it was 11


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 19, 2010)

I wasn't aware Aqua Teen, Family Guy, King of the Kill, the Boondocks, Morel Orel, Robot Chicken, Tim and Eric Awesome Show, The Office, Metalocalypse, Home Movies, and many others were abominations.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I wasn't aware Aqua Teen, Family Guy, King of the Kill, the Boondocks, *Morel Orel*, Robot Chicken, *Tim and Eric Awesome Show*, The Office, *Metalocalypse*, Home Movies, and many others were abominations.



Bolded are very much abominations. King of the Hill is garbage imo and you're missing the other shows that are similar to Tim and Eric Awesome Show. Family Guy and The Office aren't Adult Swim originals. Home Movies was better when Adult Swim first started.

The Boondocks, Aqua Teen (sometimes), Robot Chicken. Yeah, three shows doesn't save a network from their other failures.

The Anime they show are a different story since they're obviously a completely different genre.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Bolded are very much abominations. King of the Hill is garbage imo and you're missing the other shows that are similar to Tim and Eric Awesome Show. Family Guy and The Office aren't Adult Swim originals. Home Movies was better when Adult Swim first started.
> 
> The Boondocks, Aqua Teen (sometimes), Robot Chicken. Yeah, three shows doesn't save a network from their other failures.
> 
> The Anime they show are a different story since they're obviously a completely different genre.



I'm counting any show on Adult Swim, even if they aren't originals. 
How in the hell can you even call a genius show like Morel Orel an abomination?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I'm counting any show on Adult Swim, even if they aren't originals.


Then there's the problem. Any network can ask for the funniest shows on other networks and just play their reruns forever. It's a networks original works that give them their name and Adult Swim fails in that department for the most part.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Then there's the problem. Any network can ask for the funniest shows on other networks and just play their reruns forever. It's a networks original works that give them their name and Adult Swim fails in that department for the most part.



I don't really mind as long as the shows are funny.


----------



## Damaris (Feb 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> King of the Hill is garbage





Fraust said:


> King of the Hill is *garbage *





Fraust said:


> * King of the Hill is garbage*





Fraust said:


> *King of the Hill is garbage*





Fraust said:


> *King of the Hill is garbage*




you broke my heart 



agree with your other comments on the shows, however.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 19, 2010)

Morel Orel is probably one of the greatest satires ever, I don't know why you guys seem to hate it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2010)

Adult Swim's comedy line up is really solid.

Venture Bros
Boondocks
Aquateen
Robot Chicken
Superjail
Metalocalypse

Are all really solid shows. 
The  bad stuff ends up getting canned and the good stuff, like Moral Orel, usually gets to run its course even if it's a commercial flop. 

They even have some cool stuff in the works like the Black Dynamite cartoon.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

I just heard they are bringing the new Inuyasha episodes and dubbing them, my favorite dub !  I'm excited, plan to watch it now for sure for that, and probably FMA Brotherhood too (although I do like the sub for that and I don't usually switch between dub and sub too much).


----------

